# Heating issues with Alienware 14



## imabuffoon (Nov 28, 2018)

So I've been using an Alienware 14 for a long time now, and recently have started having problems with the heating.I've cleaned out my laptop's fans, and they're basically spotless at this point, and yet I continued having heating issues playing games for 5 minutes that I used to be able to play for hours on end. Recently, I bought a Targus cooling pad for about 20$, and it was going great for a couple days. Now, I'm having the almost the same issues I was having previously, except now my pc is very slightly cooler, but definitely not the same quality it was before. What should I do?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

A screenshot of Speccy or speedfan would help which will tell us which all components are heating up also a screenshot of Task Manager sorted by CPU decreasing would help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is it the 2013 version or newer https://www.dell.com/en-uk/shop/lap...s/alienware-14-gaming-laptop/spd/alienware-14 have you been using the Alien command center to tweak settings.


----------



## ReidHao (Nov 30, 2018)

This is happen to _All_ M14x, because the air ventilation design is so bad for M14x, and if you OC your GPU, sometime it would give you a BSOD and after restart, Windows will not be able to detect the GT555M as it is been fried or something, that for me it can be fixed by reinstall the NVIDIA Driver and downclock the overclock setting to below 800/1600.


----------

